# Introducing Mission Archery



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Tres Cool! Thanks Bob! :thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Very Nice.....


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

whoa so an introductary basic priced mathews... neat.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Knew this would happen someday...


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Pretty cool.... I kind of like the name too:thumbs_up


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

This changes everything! :thumb:


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

boy, oh boy. This is gonna kick PSE in the jimmy. Now someone completing for the mid to lower end buyers who can't afford a Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt or any of the other $600 plus bow lines.

I am not a mathews man but WTG Mathews:thumbs_up


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Excellent move!:thumbs_up 

Why only let other companies profit from the best technology on the market after even better technology is developed?

Rick


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go..... but I guess theses are the 2-3 "OTHER" bows that were rummored to be coming.

But what I don't get is.....why introduce 3 indetical bows? Now they may be different in some ways (kind of hard to really tell from the pics)....but spec wise they are all the same..... 33" w/ 7" bh @ 310 fps. I don't understand that.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

BowtechAndy said:


> boy, oh boy. This is gonna kick PSE in the jimmy. Now someone completing for the mid to lower end buyers who can't afford a Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt or any of the other $600 plus bow lines.
> 
> I am not a mathews man but WTG Mathews:thumbs_up


Umm....
Hoyt has Reflex and Reflex is rebadged as Redhead, Bowtech has Liberty....
Those brands already have mid-lines under another name.
PSE just maintains their brand name from the ground up, and they are rebadged in the Cabelas line.

Besides, unless Mathews enters the mass market they wont see a huge growth in sales. And if they do enter the mass market (box stores) then they'll have to give up the prestige of "Pro Shops Only". Congrats on the new line, but I don't see it making too much of a dent in PSE, Hoyts, and Bowtechs Corporate bottom line. Mathews school based programs and HUGE marketing budget will keep them in the shooters eye more than a midline bow series.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Way to go..... but I guess theses are the 2-3 "OTHER" bows that were rummored to be coming.
> 
> But what I don't get is.....why introduce 3 indetical bows? Now they may be different in some ways (kind of hard to really tell from the pics)....but spec wise they are all the same..... 33" w/ 7" bh @ 310 fps. I don't understand that.




Looks like you get your choice of 4, 6, or 10 holes in the riser and varying amounts of camo, depending on how much you want to pay.


----------



## DiscoHunter (Dec 9, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Umm....
> Hoyt has Reflex and Reflex is rebadged as Redhead, Bowtech has Liberty....
> Those brands already have mid-lines under another name.
> PSE just maintains their brand name from the ground up, and they are rebadged in the Cabelas line.
> ...


I highly doubt Mathews will enter the box stores with this mid priced bow. I don't see this company turning their backs on the bow shops that made them what they are today.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Shaman said:


> Umm....
> Hoyt has Reflex and Reflex is rebadged as Redhead, Bowtech has Liberty....
> Those brands already have mid-lines under another name.
> PSE just maintains their brand name from the ground up, and they are rebadged in the Cabelas line.
> ...


I would expect Mathews to remain Pro-shop only. But Mission bows may appear elsewhere. Who knows? 

As far as Mathews . . . there may be more to their success then a huge marketing budget . . . they also make some really GREAT bows. :thumbs_up


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I dont really think its gonna "JUST HURT PSE" now come on that bashing another company. There are other companines like said earlier in a post.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

*mission bows*

can't wait to try one out


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

This will be Huge, Way to go Mathews!:thumbs_up 

This will be a sell for all the people that really want a Mathews but cant afford $800.00 + accessories and end up buying a lower end competitors bow, I cant wait to see these bows, I think they will be a hit! :thumbs_up 
:darkbeer:


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> I would expect Mathews to remain Pro-shop only. But Mission bows may appear elsewhere. Who knows?
> 
> As far as Mathews . . . there may be more to their success then a huge marketing budget . . . they also make some really GREAT bows. :thumbs_up


It's already been stated on the Mathews forum by one of thier R&D guys that it will remain a dealer only product.


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

I like it WTG Mathews. I just wish this would have hit before the Christmas rush. As far as the going into the box stores, I can only hope that they won't ***** themselves out. Lets face it we need Pro Shops around. Without them, the average guy will be going to see Cletus the stock boy @ Walmart to get his bow worked on. And that can't be good for the sport.

So my hat is off to the guys & gals up there in Sparta. 

Just my .02


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

Just as an FYI, Diamond isn't a lower priced bowtech. Its bowtechs single cam line. The diamond line is priced right up there with Mathews, BT, hoyt and PSE.





Shaman said:


> Umm....
> Hoyt has Reflex and Reflex is rebadged as Redhead, Bowtech has Liberty....
> Those brands already have mid-lines under another name.
> PSE just maintains their brand name from the ground up, and they are rebadged in the Cabelas line.
> ...


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

where and when did i bash PSE? I didn't. Stop reading into things.:thumbs_do :angry: 
For the most part, PSE owns the mid to lower range in bow sales. Have a bow equal to or better than what PSE puts out at around the same price is gonna hurt PSE.










pseshooter300 said:


> I dont really think its gonna "JUST HURT PSE" now come on that bashing another company. There are other companines like said earlier in a post.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

BowtechAndy said:


> Just as an FYI, Diamond isn't a lower priced bowtech. Its bowtechs single cam line. The diamond line is priced right up there with Mathews, BT, hoyt and PSE.


Sorry.. put in Liberty instead of Diamond.. a model instead of the line. Multi-tasking *shrug*.

And I beg to differ. While Diamond does go up into the higher cost regions, you don't see many $239 Bowtechs. Diamond is the Bowtech as Mazda is to Ford. While they might have some comparably priced models, most are less than the core brand.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

way to go mathews.......


I like the idea of having lower priced models to keep the middle class in archery........


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Not impressed.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Q2DEATH said:


> Not impressed.


That's a shocker!


----------



## Skeetsbo (Nov 2, 2005)

I wonder if this may be the vehicle to get them out of the single cam only market. Could open up a bunch of new marketing possibilites in many ways.


----------



## huntnman (Nov 23, 2006)

BowtechAndy said:


> Just as an FYI, Diamond isn't a lower priced bowtech. Its bowtechs single cam line. The diamond line is priced right up there with Mathews, BT, hoyt and PSE.



uhhhh, 
Diamond = $239 - $649
Bowtech = $549 - $799

Bowtech press data "...Today, BowTech divisions include WaterDog Surface Technologies formed in February 2004 and Diamond Archery acquired in September 2004."

Sooooo how is Diamond not lower priced bowtech?

anyway, 

Matthews, great idea...should expand your market. A lot of people like the Matthews name, just not $700 for a bow so this should help them even more than just making a great bow!


----------



## bhorschel (Oct 25, 2006)

I think there ugly. Kind of looks like a bear from a couple years ago my buddy had. I think the martin bengal will be a better bow than those mission bows.


----------



## FULPASTHRU (Jun 23, 2008)

*Martin is no Mission*

My brother had a martin and took it back because it was loud and had a ton of recoil. He got a mission instead. Its Quiet, Fast, and has no recoil. Mathews products are the way to go. I shoot a Bear right now but a Mission or Mathews is in the near Future!!!:darkbeer:


----------

